# mesa con luz sensible...



## guif (Ago 1, 2007)

hacer esto: http://www.becausewecan.org/images/products/LED/w_table.gif es dificil????

un trocido de circuito: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/208/503976073_29a1b61108.jpg

alguien tiene idea de como empezar??? soy muy muy nuevo en electronica, pero he visto que el circuito parece "facil".

gracias!


----------



## ciri (Ago 1, 2007)

"""soy muy muy nuevo en electrónica""... eso lo dijo todo!:!.

diría que empieces por prender un solo led!:
no da!


----------



## Dano (Ago 1, 2007)

Lindo trabajo armarse una mesa de esas, es un proyecto como para dedicarse medio año en hacerlo.

Saludos


----------



## totung (Ago 2, 2007)

de hecho creo que se puede simplificar usando modulos con una foto resistencia o algo parecido no???

hay que buscar soluciones  8)


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 2, 2007)

Esta basado en esto
http://hackedgadgets.com/2006/04/14/led-touch-sensor/

Los led se pueden utilizar como una simple luz o como una fotoceluca fotovoltaica.

Mediante un micro se dan destellos de luz a un led muy rapidamente.

Un led cercano se deja "al aire". Al poner la mano la luz rebota y el led "al aire" carga un pequeño voltaje. 
Midiendo ese voltaje podemos conocer si hay una mano encima,

En realidad el led sensor se comporta como un fotocondensador, con la luz se carga un poquito. El pic mide el tiempo en que se tarda en descargase ese "condensador led" y determina si hay o no iluminacion.

La mesa solo funciona en interiores , a partir de un nivel de luz el led deja de ser operativo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2007)

Hay un emisor-receptor infrarojo por reflexion de alcance largo (15 Cm + o -) tal vez podria servir ?


----------



## El nombre (Ago 3, 2007)

Ojo a la mesa: hay un cristal.
Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Ago 13, 2007)

Amigo guif, particularmente, estoy de accuerdo con ciri:



> diría que empieces por prender un solo led!:



Y con dano:



> Lindo trabajo armarse una mesa de esas, es un proyecto como para dedicarse medio año en hacerlo.



Sólo con una acotación adicional. El se refiere a alguien experimentado, no a un aprendiz. Sin ánimo de ofender.

Es algo así como que hoy armaste una cometa, saliste al patio y la hiciste volar y, mañana despiertas y ya quieres volar el "Discovery".

Saludos: mcrven

P.D. = Capi, deja al perro en la botella...


----------



## guif (Sep 12, 2007)

he estado varios dias desconectado... la verdad no me esperava tantos comentarios!
bueno, os cuento, la verad es que nociones de electronica no es que tenga muchas pero bueno, me gustaria realizar este proyecto.
Que materiales tendria que comprar? y el circuito, como lo hago?


----------



## aerodesliza (Sep 17, 2007)

Primero como 10,000 led , en verdad si quieres hacerlo primero empieza con lo basico aprendiendo a usar microcontroladores ya que si lo quieres hacer con eletronica analoga y peor aun con compuertas duraras toda tu vida


----------

